# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Postovi

## dar

Poštovani, moje poruke se ne prikazuju i ako se prikažu, ne prikažu se do kraja, pola poruke fali. 
A još komentirala sam post i sati su prošli a poruka nije prikazana. Otvorila sam temu a pitanja nema zbog kojeg sam otvorila temu, samo uvod od teksta.
Lp

----------


## spajalica

Postovana,
zasto su postovi skraceni ne znam. Jer ja vidim samo ono sto je poslano.
jeste procitali pravila ovog foruma?
naime svaki post se mora odobriti u pocetku od strane moderatora. moderatori nisu stalno prisutni na forumu te odobravaju postove kad jesu.
dakle morate se s  nama malo dulje druziti i tada vasi postovi nece biti moderirani.
zelim vam ugodan ostatak trudnoce i da se s nama sto dulje druzite  :Smile: 

pravila foruma mozete naci na ovoj poveznici
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

----------

